# Crappie curly tail grubs



## B Rogers (Apr 28, 2020)

Does anyone make custom soft baits or know of anyone who does? I bought some small curly tail grubs from an older fella that owned a bait shop a few years back. He raved about this one certain grub so I bought a few. It has a glow in the dark body and a clear tail with silver glitter. I’ve had really good luck with them and caught some nice crappie using them on a small beetle spin rig. But I can’t find the color combo anywhere online, and I’l I’m down to my last few. I know there are 100s of color combos available by numerous individuals/mass production companies but I haven’t found this certain one. I’m hoping to find someone who can pour a batch for me or someone who knows of a place that stocks them. Any help is appreciated. Please see photo for size. I’ll tag a few folks who seem to be into fishing. @gman2431 @Pharmacyguy-Jim

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Casey Botts (Apr 28, 2020)

Are you fishing today?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Apr 28, 2020)

No I wish


----------



## B Rogers (Apr 29, 2020)

Found someone. They should be here by this weekend. Great guy to work with if anyone needs custom soft baits. Slabanator jigs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 30, 2020)

Show us the results when they work!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 30, 2020)

haven't had a mess for crappie for probably 40 years...……..gee, wish I had a boat, lived in the south or Texas, retired, money...…….never mind...……..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 30, 2020)

B Rogers said:


> Found someone. They should be here by this weekend. Great guy to work with if anyone needs custom soft baits. Slabanator jigs


You gotta post those pictures!


----------



## gman2431 (May 17, 2020)

Sorry, I never got this tag in my notifications! I personally only use swim baits on jig heads for a variety of things. Kietech is my preference for that...

Anyway, glad to see ya got some! Now lets see them fish!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (May 17, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> Sorry, I never got this tag in my notifications! I personally only use swim baits on jig heads for a variety of things. Kietech is my preference for that...
> 
> Anyway, glad to see ya got some! Now lets see them fish!


No problem. Here’s a couple.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D (May 17, 2020)

Good looking specks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

